# Weird/Different Sleeping Patterns...



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Okay, so what I've observed are these following ways of sleeping:

~ At Petco sometimes I'll see a fish sort of floating on its side and I'll tap the glass and then he's fine... but then start to do it again... So I'm wondering if some fish sleep this way or do you think it means the fish isn't healthy?

~ My females do this sometimes: They'll be asleep or falling asleep and srot of seem to float up but then they catch themselves and go back down, then float again. Haha. 

So my question is are these just weird sleep patterns or could it mean something's wrong with the fish? Any of you have similar experiences?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sometimes I look at my fish after I have turned off the lights in my room, when I'm just about to go to bed. Some of mine sleep in their caves (Awwww) and others sleep in their plants, and some of them just stay at the surface of the water. 

I think the thing with petco's fish is probably from being in an un-heated tank. That'll make a betta not active!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Do Bettas Even Sleep?
I know they sleep with their eyes open though...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My favorite male Namu (RIP) used to jump out of the water and lay on one of his floating plants when he slept and when I turned the light on he jumped off the plant into the water.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Jaden sleeps in his plant. Rusty slept under his bridge.


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

:-(


MrVampire181 said:


> My favorite male Namu (RIP) used to jump out of the water and lay on one of his floating plants when he slept and when I turned the light on he jumped off the plant into the water.


:-(

Reminds me of my favorite I had. She used to jump into the filter reservoir and just lodge herself in there and rest. She did it all the time and just loved it. I guess it was humid enough for her to be comfortable. 


She must have mis-jumped on one occasion, because one day gone missing and unsure where she had gone, I found her outside of the tank, in behind all the wires below on the floor, wrapped up in dust balls.... that was a sad sad day.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just got a new tank but Lucky loves his pirate ship...



> I found her outside of the tank, in behind all the wires below on the floor, wrapped up in dust balls.... that was a sad sad day.


Sorry about your fish


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sometimes I could swear that my bettas are dead from the way they sleep! Comatose!


----------



## LMychajluk (Jan 27, 2010)

I once found my Red Tail Shark in one of the cave ornaments, standing upright on his tail and swaying a bit. Watched him for a couple of minutes before realizing he was asleep...


----------

